# 2008 Toyota Tundra



## TJH13

I understand and respect the brand loyalty to the Chevy/Ford/Dodge folks out there. I am on the verge of buying a 2008 5.7 Tundra Crewmax because it has superior room in the second row for two car seats and leg room. Would appreciate any feedback from more experienced truck owners, regardless of their allegience. 

I will only need to plow my 300 ft. asphalt driveway and one other driveway from time to time. I know the Toyta Dealer is gonna tell me its fine to plow with it but is it gonna do long term damage on the frame/suspension over time? 

With this $$$ price tag I need it to last for quite a while.

Dealer recommended the Fisher 7.5LD as well. Thoughts?


----------



## PA-plow-at-home

In case this helps, below is a picture of a 2007 Tundra with a Blizzard plow. I think this poster had said that it was a model 720LT.
Here is the link to one of his posts about it:
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=54000


----------



## toby4492

Have you considered a Sno-Way for your Tundra? Our 26 series would make an excellent application for you. Options could include steel, poly, or stainless steel blade skin, patented hydraulic down pressure system for superior backdragging, and wireless controls. A 5 year structural and 2 year electric/hydraulic warranty comes standard with your purchase. You can learn more by visiting our factory website, http://www.snoway.com .

Happy New Year!!


----------



## 02DURAMAX

TJH13;471834 said:


> I understand and respect the brand loyalty to the Chevy/Ford/Dodge folks out there. I am on the verge of buying a 2008 5.7 Tundra Crewmax because it has superior room in the second row for two car seats and leg room. Would appreciate any feedback from more experienced truck owners, regardless of their allegience.
> 
> I will only need to plow my 300 ft. asphalt driveway and one other driveway from time to time. I know the Toyta Dealer is gonna tell me its fine to plow with it but is it gonna do long term damage on the frame/suspension over time?
> 
> With this $$$ price tag I need it to last for quite a while.
> 
> Dealer recommended the Fisher 7.5LD as well. Thoughts?


Go with a Western MidWeight!! or that Fisher...Both very good plows


----------



## MileHigh

*get a real truck*

the new tundras are crap. There fast as hell with good power, and look good, but a POS. But I think it'll take a few years for toyota to step up to the plate. There trucks are way behind if you actually work with your truck. The frame, tranny, the bed bounce is total crap. Check out this test between the frame of the Toyota vs the Ford.






look at this too.






The box litteraly hits the rear cab as you go over bumps!


----------



## Newdude

i say if you want tons of legroom go for a ram mega cab.


----------



## Flipper

Some background on those test as came out on another forum from someone who was actually there. The Ford had weight in the bed, this makes a big difference in bounce. Further on the Toyota they (Ford testers) cut out the floor of the bed and it was empty, this meant less weight and the rigidity of the bed was gone. Finally the course was setup for the F150 wheelbase not the Toyotas. Clearly not a clean comparison. I guess Ford is scared and with reason, today it was announced that Toyota passed them as the #2 seller.


----------



## bribrius

i just try to buy american. if i cant i buy german. if i cant buy german i buy a nissan. i had have good luck with nissans. had a toyota once. it wasnt as reliable as they say on tv. suppose all makes are good.

i think you should just buy a minivan and pay someone to plow the driveway. new minivans are actually quite nice with tons of options and you seem concerned over child seats.
cheaper paying someone to plow than buying the plow and setup. unless you want to put a plow on a minivan?
i vote you get a minivan.


----------



## NoRide

Local dealer had this offering for reference.


----------



## Joe D

Flipper;478034 said:


> Some background on those test as came out on another forum from someone who was actually there. The Ford had weight in the bed, this makes a big difference in bounce. Further on the Toyota they (Ford testers) cut out the floor of the bed and it was empty, this meant less weight and the rigidity of the bed was gone. Finally the course was setup for the F150 wheelbase not the Toyotas. Clearly not a clean comparison. I guess Ford is scared and with reason, today it was announced that Toyota passed them as the #2 seller.


I highly doubt they did any of that. Cutting the floor of the bed would do nothing even if they did do that. The frame flexing is the biggest issue and it was between the cab and bed. Extra weight would help the bouncing and cause the frame to flex even more. Load the Yota with 500lbs at the front of the bed and see what happens.
If you set on buying one, buy it. Long term who knows but just doing your driveway I think anything will survive that. I wouldn't buy one but thats my opinion.


----------



## MileHigh

Flipper;478034 said:


> Some background on those test as came out on another forum from someone who was actually there. The Ford had weight in the bed, this makes a big difference in bounce. Further on the Toyota they (Ford testers) cut out the floor of the bed and it was empty, this meant less weight and the rigidity of the bed was gone. Finally the course was setup for the F150 wheelbase not the Toyotas. Clearly not a clean comparison. I guess Ford is scared and with reason, today it was announced that Toyota passed them as the #2 seller.


BS..........


----------



## Flipper

I can't post a linke to another Forum here but would be happy to pass it along. It is enlightening to say the least.

Of course some people on here can't admit that the big 3 could be deceitful. Lets see, they have run and tried to run numerous American and Foreign auto companies out of business using the government, unions etc. They together with the fuel companies stopped the first tries for fuel efficient vehicles which is why we pay $3 a gallon and get 10 miles to the gallon today. And every year they report hyge losses and only because of our tax dollars manage to stay in business.


----------



## Flipper

I have never ridden in any truck, I own or have owned, Fords, Chevies, Dodges and Toyotas, that did not ride better with a little weight in the bed. My Ford pickup would hop all over when I first bought it. As soon as I put my toolbox in it and loaded it it was a lot smoother.


----------



## StoneDevil

Even though Toyotas headquartered in Japan, they are assembled here in the USA so to say there Foreign isnt just so. like Chevy Ford and Dodge they have a part or two thats foreign. If I'm wrong I'm wrong but thats my .02 worth


----------



## MileHigh

Flipper;480650 said:


> I have never ridden in any truck, I own or have owned, Fords, Chevies, Dodges and Toyotas, that did not ride better with a little weight in the bed. My Ford pickup would hop all over when I first bought it. As soon as I put my toolbox in it and loaded it it was a lot smoother.


Doesn't matter..weight or not, a bed should not bounce like that PERIOD. A bed should never be able to destroy your rear cab by just driving over bumps, and believe me, the majority of people buying this truck don't put anything but a little groceries back there. Most people that would buy this truck are older Tundra owners who never put there truck to work or Tacoma users that get jealous of a way bigger and beefier Toyota, or people that just don't like american vehicles. Look at the options, the facts, and the people that love there trucks, and you'll see Toyota and Nissan are way behind in there trucks...can't say that about there cars though.


----------



## TJH13

I will only be plowing my driveway (paved,300 feet) so hopefully the Tundra crew will work well for us. I could pay to have it done but with the wind on my lot I would have to wait for plower to come two/three times a day during a storm. The crew cab makes sense for us sizewise and I am one of those people who'll haul groceries, and make a weekly trip to the dump. 

I truly do appreciate/respect all the feedback both positive/negative from each of you. Your experiences and knowledge has not been ignored.


----------



## PhatSupraTT

I love the Junior High comments bladescape makes. “Tundras are crap. Tundras are a POS.” As a long time Toyota owner and supporter, I’ve defended Toyotas and listened to these ignorant comments for years. I won’t sit here and bash Fords or Chevrolet because it’s pointless. The numbers speak for themselves. Toyota first surpassed GM in worldwide sales last year, then proceeds to sell more than Ford in America. Toyota sales up 3% for the year, Ford down 12%, Tundra sales up 57%, F150’s down 13.2%. Do you think there just might possibly be a reason for this? Or is this also BS as you so eloquently put it a few posts ago? 

Oh, since I find myself on this level, I love how some highly intelligent Dodge owners chant buy American, buy American. Dodge is no longer any more American than Toyota. Mercedes has owned Dodge since 1998 putting it in the same category – foreign owned. 


Mark 
2000 Toyota Tacoma
1994 Toyota Supra Twin Turbo
2006 Lexus RX 350


----------



## Flipper

To be correct, I am pretty sure Daimler sold Chrysler last year to a group of Private investors. Though most are American all of the investors have made their money in the golbal economy.


----------



## bribrius

PhatSupraTT;480733 said:


> I love the Junior High comments bladescape makes. "Tundras are crap. Tundras are a POS." As a long time Toyota owner and supporter, I've defended Toyotas and listened to these ignorant comments for years. I won't sit here and bash Fords or Chevrolet because it's pointless. The numbers speak for themselves. Toyota first surpassed GM in worldwide sales last year, then proceeds to sell more than Ford in America. Toyota sales up 3% for the year, Ford down 12%, Tundra sales up 57%, F150's down 13.2%. Do you think there just might possibly be a reason for this? Or is this also BS as you so eloquently put it a few posts ago?
> 
> Oh, since I find myself on this level, I love how some highly intelligent Dodge owners chant buy American, buy American. Dodge is no longer any more American than Toyota. Mercedes has owned Dodge since 1998 putting it in the same category - foreign owned.
> 
> Mark
> 2000 Toyota Tacoma
> 1994 Toyota Supra Twin Turbo
> 2006 Lexus RX 350


in my last post i said i owned a toyota and said i didnt believe the reliability perception was very true. i know little about the tundra other than what i have read. only good positive thing i have read was motortrend and to be honest i dont pay much attention to motortrend.
i have however read reports of camshaft failures, torque converter failures. owners coming up with petitions to make toyota fix the problems. rear wheel hop when towing, cheap plastic like intereriors, that consumer reports dropped it from where it was on its recommended list after complaints from purchasers, tailgate issue with it denting too easy and becoming damaged to easy or falling off under strain, too much frame flex, cheap paint and outer body panels not holding up to scratches, dings, chips easily, and the list goes on.....
all i would recommend is that any purchaser look at all the info from all sources carefully. many put this truck below or equal to the big three in ratings and i guess motor trend has since second guess it's decision. But dont listen to me i suggest all do there own research. I try to buy american anyway best i can and dont want to be accused of being biased.


----------



## bribrius

bladescape2;480702 said:


> Doesn't matter..weight or not, a bed should not bounce like that PERIOD. A bed should never be able to destroy your rear cab by just driving over bumps, and believe me, the majority of people buying this truck don't put anything but a little groceries back there. Most people that would buy this truck are older Tundra owners who never put there truck to work or Tacoma users that get jealous of a way bigger and beefier Toyota, or people that just don't like american vehicles. Look at the options, the facts, and the people that love there trucks, and you'll see Toyota and Nissan are way behind in there trucks...can't say that about there cars though.


I can. we bought a nissan car new in 2005. I have always had good luck with nissans mechanically and this car hasnt failed us yet in that way. it just hit fifty k so it doesnt have too many miles yet and it should run a long time. far as the rest of the car beyond that fact that i think it will always start the rest of the car is a pos. cheap materials. tin. guess it is my car so i can say that about it. we use it for a beater, commuter and if it fell into the ocean i wouldnt care. next car wont be a nissan. We had a truck the same way. took a beating but material wise a complete pos. I think cosmetic crap will start breaking soon. No materials can be that cheap and last. The doors will probably fall off but i guess it will still start. 

EDIT: the truck had been to the dealer so many times for everything from anti lock brake issues (six times) to needing numerous front end parts and it rusting so bad underneath it froze and had to be heated up to break it free so they could give it a alignment. I dumped the truck at seventy k when the heater stopped working third time and something wrong with the alternator pully. figure the car will go the same route. toyota camry. check engine light over and over, started smoking black at eighty k. dumped it. mazda truck, dumped it 97k, toyota truck, dumped it 120k(but it never broke down just everything else but).........


----------



## matts27

bribrius;480818 said:


> I can. we bought a nissan car new in 2005. I have always had good luck with nissans mechanically and this car hasnt failed us yet in that way. it just hit fifty k so it doesnt have too many miles yet and it should run a long time. far as the rest of the car beyond that fact that i think it will always start the rest of the car is a pos. cheap materials. tin. guess it is my car so i can say that about it. we use it for a beater, commuter and if it fell into the ocean i wouldnt care. next car wont be a nissan. We had a truck the same way. took a beating but material wise a complete pos. I think cosmetic crap will start breaking soon. No materials can be that cheap and last. The doors will probably fall off but i guess it will still start.
> 
> EDIT: the truck had been to the dealer so many times for everything from anti lock brake issues (six times) to needing numerous front end parts and it rusting so bad underneath it froze and had to be heated up to break it free so they could give it a alignment. I dumped the truck at seventy k when the heater stopped working third time and something wrong with the alternator pully. figure the car will go the same route. toyota camry. check engine light over and over, started smoking black at eighty k. dumped it. mazda truck, dumped it 97k, toyota truck, dumped it 120k(but it never broke down just everything else but).........


 Vehicles are luck of the draw... I got 246,000 on my '86 Toyo truck, granted it's 2 wheel peal and a tin can. Still can't figure how I drove it all them years. Truck never failed me but I did do maintenance on it, watched it and changed what needed to be done. Example, ball joints, axle seals, tie-rods, end-links, clutch at 168,000 ( even though I had plenty left) and brakes, oil every 3,000 and sneakers of course ( tires).

Another example is, my brother had a '95 Ford Ranger... mazda 4 banger and mazda trans of course. 278,000 miles and I was just about to put another clutch in 4 him and he got T-boned on the way home from work. But that truck you just couldn't kill, reliable little thing for sure!

My wife had a '98 Nissan Altima that gave me grief all the time. Nissan always serviced it 4 her 'till she met me of course. The car ate Oxygen sensors every year ( $98 each time ) and it needed plugs every 2 years. It would just eat 'em up and yes they were factory specked Denso Iridium spark plugs at 25 dollars a piece. Flushed and changed the trans at 50,000 and then the trans cooked at 100,000 miles.... luckily it was cold enough when we traded it in 4 her corrolla that it shifted fine.

Now, I got my new Toyota Tacoma, well '06. Not to burst anybody's bubble but it was made in San Marino, CA. The Taco's are made there and in Mexico from what I understand. When I shopped the truck Ford & Toyota were my only real choices. Funny thing is, the Toyota dealer wanted to sell the truck more than the Ford guys. Ended up being a 400 dollar differnce in price but nun of the local Ford dealers had a Ranger with a locking rear.

Granted, if you compare a 1980 Fullsize F-150 or 250 to a Taco there is a big difference in quality. But every Toyota I've owned has always started up and gotten me home. Then again, found a way to get everything runnin' I've owned.... Yankey inginuity I guess!!  But the newer stuff is all plastic cupholders and soft light weight springs so your coffe doesn't spill. I drive a Chevy Colorado to work every day ( company truck, free gas ) but if I had the choice I'd take the Taco for the seats and comforts! Granted the Chevy is a stripped work truck and the Toyota is loaded so you can see my point.

Once again, my father and brother have had great luck with Ford's. Most of my buddies are Chevy heads. And I've had my Toyota's and too many non-Toyota's to list here. Luck of the draw is my belief and they make 'em light-weight now so you break 'em and get another. That's why I.F.S. is on everything, except the Super-Duty's and Dodges. Still can't believe Chevy went that route too. Whatever, just my 2 cents on this topic! xysport


----------



## MileHigh

PhatSupraTT;480733 said:


> I love the Junior High comments bladescape makes. "Tundras are crap. Tundras are a POS." As a long time Toyota owner and supporter, I've defended Toyotas and listened to these ignorant comments for years. I won't sit here and bash Fords or Chevrolet because it's pointless. The numbers speak for themselves. Toyota first surpassed GM in worldwide sales last year, then proceeds to sell more than Ford in America. Toyota sales up 3% for the year, Ford down 12%, Tundra sales up 57%, F150's down 13.2%. Do you think there just might possibly be a reason for this? Or is this also BS as you so eloquently put it a few posts ago?
> 
> Oh, since I find myself on this level, I love how some highly intelligent Dodge owners chant buy American, buy American. Dodge is no longer any more American than Toyota. Mercedes has owned Dodge since 1998 putting it in the same category - foreign owned.
> 
> Mark
> 2000 Toyota Tacoma
> 1994 Toyota Supra Twin Turbo
> 2006 Lexus RX 350


I know you love it. 
Don't look at sales, look at the truck.
If egyptians made a good WORK truck I'd buy it.
What kinda plow you got on your truck?..that's what I thought dude.
And for you to say Dodge is no more American than Toyota?..whoa your way off the mark.
Your the one making it a domestic vs foreign battle.


----------



## MileHigh

bribrius;480818 said:


> I can. we bought a nissan car new in 2005. I have always had good luck with nissans mechanically and this car hasnt failed us yet in that way. it just hit fifty k so it doesnt have too many miles yet and it should run a long time. far as the rest of the car beyond that fact that i think it will always start the rest of the car is a pos. cheap materials. tin. guess it is my car so i can say that about it. we use it for a beater, commuter and if it fell into the ocean i wouldnt care. next car wont be a nissan. We had a truck the same way. took a beating but material wise a complete pos. I think cosmetic crap will start breaking soon. No materials can be that cheap and last. The doors will probably fall off but i guess it will still start.
> 
> EDIT: the truck had been to the dealer so many times for everything from anti lock brake issues (six times) to needing numerous front end parts and it rusting so bad underneath it froze and had to be heated up to break it free so they could give it a alignment. I dumped the truck at seventy k when the heater stopped working third time and something wrong with the alternator pully. figure the car will go the same route. toyota camry. check engine light over and over, started smoking black at eighty k. dumped it. mazda truck, dumped it 97k, toyota truck, dumped it 120k(but it never broke down just everything else but).........


Wouldn't doubt it boss.


----------



## TRUCK CHAMPION

bladescape2;481456 said:


> I know you love it.
> Don't look at sales, look at the truck.
> If egyptians made a good WORK truck I'd buy it.
> What kinda plow you got on your truck?..that's what I thought dude.
> And for you to say Dodge is no more American than Toyota?..whoa your way off the mark.
> Your the one making it a domestic vs foreign battle.


The Toyota pickups are the only ones built solely in the United States. (Texas and Indiana) Designed and built by Americans for Americans. The new Tundra will do anything your Ford will and it will do it better.


----------



## TRUCK CHAMPION

TJH13;471834 said:


> I understand and respect the brand loyalty to the Chevy/Ford/Dodge folks out there. I am on the verge of buying a 2008 5.7 Tundra Crewmax because it has superior room in the second row for two car seats and leg room. Would appreciate any feedback from more experienced truck owners, regardless of their allegience.
> 
> I will only need to plow my 300 ft. asphalt driveway and one other driveway from time to time. I know the Toyta Dealer is gonna tell me its fine to plow with it but is it gonna do long term damage on the frame/suspension over time?
> 
> With this $$$ price tag I need it to last for quite a while.
> 
> Dealer recommended the Fisher 7.5LD as well. Thoughts?


Dude, You are looking at the best half ton on the market!! As far as a plow I would go with a Meyer STL 7.5 steel blade plow.


----------



## plowguy43

When you buy GM/Ford/Chrysler your money goes to the US, when you buy Toyota/Nissan/Etc your money goes elsewhere-that is how you define an American Company. Check out parts content along with manufacturing plants and you'll see Ram's, Silverado's, and F150's are built in the US. Also, Daimler no longer owns Chrysler. 

As for the Tundra- 
Torque Converter Shutter
Driveshaft recall
Camshaft recall
Tailgate buckles under weight
Thin paint and panels
Cheap interior plastic
Piston slap

Sounds like a nice truck to me


----------



## Flipper

Actually your wrong as are most people who get into the "buy American" rant. Ford, GM Toyota, not Chrysler (privately owned) are traded companies, so when you buy there vehicles the money goes to all the investors ALL AROUND THE WORLD!!! Of course most "American" brands have been reporting losses for years so there investors aren't seeing much in terms of stock prices going up. As was stated all are assembled in U.S. Canada, Mexico from parts again from AROUND THE WORLD made by all sorts of companies. So all employ American workers and in some way foreign workers. All give profit to Americans and other investors. All are global companies. Don't forget, Ford GM and Chrysler sell in Europe and Asia also.


----------



## Newdude

TRUCK CHAMPION;481675 said:


> The Toyota pickups are the only ones built solely in the United States. (Texas and Indiana) Designed and built by Americans for Americans. The new Tundra will do anything your Ford will and it will do it better.


maybe a ford ranger but thats about it...


----------



## EEI TRUCK EQUIP

*Best Plow For A Tundra*


----------



## PLM-1

Man, that northman was SLOW.


----------



## ChicagoPlower

I own both chevy and ford one ton trucks that we use for landscaping and plowing. Two we bought new. When your criteria for a truck is that it needs to be able to tow up to 15,000 pounds, carry over 5,000 pounds at times and be capable of carrying a heavy duty plow, you have only one choice, a one ton or 3/4 ton truck. (I think deisel in the equation is the ultimate.) Toyota doesn't make one. When they do, I'll be surprised if it isn't high quality. Look at their track record for close to every vehicle they've ever made. Give a one ton Toyota a couple years to work out the kinks, and I'll give it a serious look. I don't have problems with our trucks capabilities, but I do with the rediculous amounts of repairs. We maintain our trucks impeccably and year after year have the same mechanical problems. It adds up to a lot of un-needed down time and aggravation. 

If you look at televisions, power tools etc. people by foreign made stuff all the time and don't blink an eye. But when it comes to trucks, it seems to always be a different deal. A Toyota truck built in America is helping employ Americans which is great. How can you knock someone for doing that.


----------



## YardMedic

That tundra with a Fisher RD sure gets me excited! Great match


----------



## ronnie dobbs

TRUCK CHAMPION;481675 said:


> The Toyota pickups are the only ones built solely in the United States. (Texas and Indiana) Designed and built by Americans for Americans. The new Tundra will do anything your Ford will and it will do it better.


I must have been a sleep when Ford moved the Superduty production and me out of the country. Last time I looked the Kentucky Truck Plant was still here in Kentucky. I'd like to see a, and I use the term loosely, "Toyota work truck". I'm not talking about something that was a "family car", with a topper or bed cover, I'm talking about a truck that is ALWAYS pulling something or hauling something. Load down a "Toyota" with a blade, 8,000 pounds of salt and USE it, i don't see it lasting. Let's see it pull a T300 once, let alone daily. Notice how Toyota wised up and made the guys doing the rigging on their commercials get the Fords, Chevy and International trucks out of frame. But hey, it's your truck, so get what is important to you.


----------



## Niteman9

The point here is not is the truck assembled in the US. Toyota and all the other transplants do not pay a well as the big three. True this is because of the UAW. I work in many different auto plants all over the country. Ford has announced they will offer buy outs again so they can replace current workers with replacements at much lower wages. I know a lot of you will say good they are over paid. Well I think this is the start of the downfall of our standard of living. If the auto company's start paying half of what they are now soon every on will. So if you make $18.00 and hour get ready to make $9.00 an hour.
The new problem the auto company's will face is no one will be able to afford a new car.


----------



## v-plower

I have owned only Fords/GM's/IH and Dodge so don't know much about the Toyotas but riding around in my friends Tundra it seemed ok. I didn't find anything great about it or horrible.
He is a prison guard and drives it to work. He picks up mulch (for his yard) and other small tasks. He is the type of guy who will never overload it and probably will never need to put it in 4wd unless there is some snow on the road. For him the price was good and he liked it better than other models. 
When he asked what I thought I told him if he liked it and it was a better deal then get it. I am sure it will more than suit his needs.
If I owned it I would destroy it but it is not built to be a commercial work horse IMO.


----------



## Tuck11

TJH13;471834 said:


> I understand and respect the brand loyalty to the Chevy/Ford/Dodge folks out there. I am on the verge of buying a 2008 5.7 Tundra Crewmax because it has superior room in the second row for two car seats and leg room. Would appreciate any feedback from more experienced truck owners, regardless of their allegience.
> 
> I will only need to plow my 300 ft. asphalt driveway and one other driveway from time to time. I know the Toyta Dealer is gonna tell me its fine to plow with it but is it gonna do long term damage on the frame/suspension over time?
> 
> With this $$$ price tag I need it to last for quite a while.
> 
> Dealer recommended the Fisher 7.5LD as well. Thoughts?


I have owned a 2000 Tundra since they were first introduced in 1999. I installed a snowway 24D that winter and have had this plow on since(used it today) This truck had 101,250 miles on it and I used it three winter plowing 25 accounts in Northern Wisconsin. I have not had any problems with the truck or with the plow(until last weekend when metal shaving caused the left/right valve to stick) I have owned 10 Toyota's and other than a bad mid driveshaft bearing on the Tundra and a leaking pinion seal I have not had any issues with any of my Toyota's. The brand of Truck you but it totaly up to you and what you are happy with, doesn't mean the brand your friend, neighbor, or people on this site are junk , just means they like a specific make or model, they are all good in the eyes of the beholder. My opinion.

Mike
2000 Tundra Limited
2000 Snoway 24D plow.


----------



## Tuck11

TJH13;471834 said:


> I understand and respect the brand loyalty to the Chevy/Ford/Dodge folks out there. I am on the verge of buying a 2008 5.7 Tundra Crewmax because it has superior room in the second row for two car seats and leg room. Would appreciate any feedback from more experienced truck owners, regardless of their allegience.
> 
> I will only need to plow my 300 ft. asphalt driveway and one other driveway from time to time. I know the Toyta Dealer is gonna tell me its fine to plow with it but is it gonna do long term damage on the frame/suspension over time?
> 
> With this $$$ price tag I need it to last for quite a while.
> 
> Dealer recommended the Fisher 7.5LD as well. Thoughts?


I have owned a 2000 Tundra since they were first introduced in 1999. I installed a snowway 24D that winter and have had this plow since(used it today) This truck had 101,250 miles on it and I used it three winter plowing 25 accounts in Northern Wisconsin. I have not had any problems with the truck or with the plow(until last weekend when metal shaving caused the left/right valve to stick) I have owned 10 Toyota's and other than a bad mid driveshaft bearing on the Tundra and a leaking pinion seal I have not had any issues with any of my Toyota's. The brand of Truck you buy is it totally up to you, and what you are happy with, doesn't mean the brand your friend, neighbor, or people on this site drive are junk , just means they like a specific make or model, they are all good in the eyes of the beholder. My opinion.

Mike
2000 Tundra Limited
2000 Snoway 24D plow.


----------



## YardMedic

So important to you, Mike, that you said it twice!  Never had a Yota, but it sounds like most people who do find them to be pretty dependable. I'm curious why it took them so long to build a full size truck, but I suppose they were pretty busy in the 70's & 80's with the small truck boom they experienced.


----------



## Tuck11

Sorry about the double post.

Mike
2000 Tundra Limited
2000 Snow-way 24D


----------



## santaclause

I just bought a 08 crew max with the 5.7v8 I love the truck so far has only 500 miles on it and have had it 3 weeks I have a beater I drive to work but we use it for family car and plan on utilizing the towing package with a new camper so I test drove 2 fords b4 I bought the toyota I just thoght it is a nice truck and liked the way it rides and performs I personally never thought I would get one but you have to drive it to beleive it.Do I think it would withstand the punishment of commercially plowing well probably not esspecially loading it down with pallets of salt and stuff but they are just 1/2 ton trucks with a high towing capacity,you have to compare apples to apples you cant put it up against a a 3500 dodge with a cummins I mean comon like I said apples to apples but tundra up againt f150 with a 5.4l triton toyota will eat it up I drove two fords b4 I bought the toyota I tested the toyota twice I had a gmc wasnt to impressed with it and all its clunks from the drivetrain.but who knows I will have to see when the toyota gets 20,000 mileson it will see what happens rattles and stuff who knows


----------



## fordplowkid

I got a buddy of mine who works at toyota and he was driving the tundra with the plow on it just messin around and he says that the plow mount bottoms out on these trucks.


----------



## rippers

*my hero*

fordplowkid is my hero. I love his truck. I wanna see it out on the road


----------



## rawfish

well you won't have to argue too much longer as the not so big three will cease to exist soon. Humm.....and I wonder why?


----------



## stevietcvt

Ive plowed with a lot of different types of vehicles and the tundra is one of the best....period


----------



## mercer_me

Tundras plow very good. I was pushing 14+ inches of snow today with mine and it handled it with ease.


----------



## bulldog9

*Tundra plow truck*

I have an '08 Tundra w/ a Fisher 7.5' LD MM plow and have been very happy with it. The engine/tranny combination in the Tundra puts out incredible power (far outclasses the GM 5.3, 6.0 or Ford's 5.4 in the power dept.) - almost belongs in a 3/4 ton pickup chassis. I plow my driveway (130') and my mother's (300') and it handles it just fine. The limited slip rear differential works pretty well in the Tundra - definitely better than the "anti spin" differential offering from Dodge (a joke) - and probably not quite as good as the locker offered by GM. I usually carry 300-400 lbs of sand in the back for a little more traction too. The Fisher seems to be a good match to the truck - not overly heavy over the front end, but enough "beef" to handle any storm that will come it's way. No signs of any premature wear yet in the front end either - hope this helps. Good luck.


----------

